# Arc Audio PS8 vs. Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 vs. Alpine PXA-H800



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

Three companies now have advanced DSP "carputers" out trying to capture the OEM integration market with high quality, highly flexible/expandable units. All three of the units named in the thread title are close in price and close in features, with Arc Audio's PS8 being the slight standout for being pricier and being appropriately more advanced.

So, the real question is: Which one is "the one" to get? All three companies would like you to believe that theirs is the unit to buy, but why? What does the Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 provide that the Alpine doesn't? If someone were to spend the extra money on the Arc Audio PS8 would they really benefit from it (aka "is it worth it") or is the supposed advances just marketing?

What say you, DIYMA? What're your opinions on these DSPs?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that I am so hyped up about the Arc PS8 till after the initial trial period I am buying one no matter what. The only way I would change my mind is if the Pioneer P99 were to drop under $800.00....


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

I was all set to wait for a PS8, but then one has to realize that A)It's not out yet which means there's the initial wait, then there's the wait for batches that the average consumer will actually be able to get their hands on, and so on B)There's the potential for the initial batches to have issues (I hate buying first generation... anything) C)Then there's the added price over the other units.

All in all there's probably a four to six month wait and a few hundred extra dollars. Is that better than simply getting, say, an Alpine PXA-H800 now in store? I need more than internet hype to sway my purchasing decisions.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with both of the posts above. The 99 comes down below 800 I'll jump on one..
And the PS8, I'll be one that will be wait'n till the big dogs get one and play with it to see how it works. Then I'll be making my decision....


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about bug for the PS8, it's been in the field for a few months now.

I'm running a P99 (p01) and I'm seriously thinking of adding it to get the extra flexibility/processing this unit can provide.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

The thing with my system is that I'll be swapping my OEM deck back into my car (it came with a nice touch screen unit). So, you P99 guys have a different purchasing mind set than I do.

I'll I'm even looking for in a DSP is to have: an active 2-way front setup (tweeters and woofers crossed at 5000hz with a 24db slope), rear fill, and a sub; quality DAC, full time alignment (and preferably phase control, too) options; bass control. Sure, the PS8 may be the ultimate unit but do I NEED to pay for that? Will it blow my socks off sound wise even though the other units cover all of my functional needs?

The last thing I want to do is wait months to finally get something and then it turns out I didn't need to and spent more doing so.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

i think the P99 is a better unit to get, since the signal stays digital until it goes to the amps. with an outboard processor, the signal will go to analogue, then back to digital, then back to analogue again.. i know that "technically" the human ear isn't supposed to hear a difference, but i can hear a difference, call me crazy! you just lose something when you have extra conversions happening


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the p99 is a heck of a headunit. the best part is, they keep their value. if you picked one up used, you likely can sell it for the same amount or close to it. I know some folks have even made money off them like this. At worst, you'll probably lose $50.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Stop it stop it lol, you guys are making me sell my extra amps and convincing me to purchase a P99. I agree about the P99 since I has one before and was stupid and sold it. Although the person it was sold to was really appreciative and that eased the pain some.

I really need to weigh the pro's and con's behind the Ps8 purchase before I make another costly purchase.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, suppose I should have clarified that under no circumstance would I buy another single DIN unit for this car. I already have a terrific single DIN deck (not P99 terrific, obviously) and am more interested in a full function double DIN (NAV, touch screen, camera, etc) OEM type deck (which I already own) that has proper fit and finish to my car's dash.

Hence the interest in an outboard DSP. If I was fine with a single DIN unit I wouldn't even think twice about DSPs.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

The Audisoun Bit1 would allow for 3-way+sub and Bit10 will allow for 2-way+sub. Maybe the Bit10 is for you, but if you plan to go 3-way up front, might aswell look at the Bit1 or the other units you mentioned.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

I would say either 360.3 or bit.1, both will do what you want just fine. Just choose the one you want.


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

I just yesterday realized that the 3Sixty.3 doesn't have auto anything. While I've always found that I'm good enough to get my system sounding great by myself I don't like the idea of not having a base giving for at least the time alignment.

I think the only real contenders are the PXA-H800 and the PS8. It's a matter of playing the waiting game or not, I think (and a slight price difference). The BitOne would be awesome but no auto time alignment kinda' sucks (or maybe I should just man up).


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> I just yesterday realized that the 3Sixty.3 doesn't have auto anything. While I've always found that I'm good enough to get my system sounding great by myself I don't like the idea of not having a base giving for at least the time alignment.
> 
> I think the only real contenders are the PXA-H800 and the PS8. It's a matter of playing the waiting game or not, I think (and a slight price difference). The BitOne would be awesome but no auto time alignment kinda' sucks (or maybe I should just man up).


I dont think you should limit your self to auto t/a. It is a very simple thing to do there is enough info on here to walk you through to a very good first try. Personally I havent seen any auto T/A that has done the job good enough, the MS8 comes close but thats about it. 

Have a look around see if you can find the guide for it on here, it is really really easy to do t/a. If you were local I would show you myself but you are nowhere even close to local lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

JohnnyTwoTone said:


> I just yesterday realized that the 3Sixty.3 doesn't have auto anything. While I've always found that I'm good enough to get my system sounding great by myself I don't like the idea of not having a base giving for at least the time alignment.
> 
> I think the only real contenders are the PXA-H800 and the PS8. It's a matter of playing the waiting game or not, I think (and a slight price difference). The BitOne would be awesome but no auto time alignment kinda' sucks (or maybe I should just man up).


The PS8 doesn't have auto t/a either. 

H800 or ms-8 are your only real options there. If you got with a pioneer 80prs (2-way plus sub) you can get that. Or the p99 as already mentioned.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Next season I'll be runiing an external processor. But I'll be using the P99 as a source unit since I like to use the BT, XM, iPod, USB and it has NO clipped signal at wide open throttle. Besides that I'll also be able to really send a nice base signal to the external processor by using the P99's L&R 31 band EQ. The question is what processor will I be using? I'll prob never tell.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## JohnnyTwoTone (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it seems it would actually be the wisest move to actually get the 3Sixty.3. Yeah, I'll need to get off my lazy a$$ and actually manually tweak the whole thing but it's got all of the features I need, and while it's not as high end as the PS8 will be it's 1)Out right now 2)Has everything I need and I REALLY like the remote unit thing it comes with; simple and functional 3)It can be purchased new for $450, and the PS8 will certainly be a $900 for a while after it's out. For that price difference I could buy the 3Sixty.3 AND a whole new set up speakers (or whatever).


----------

